

Stanford Quality MSCS Degree Online for $2000 - rogk11
http://www.simplerna.com/2011/09/awesome-stanford-quality-masters-in.html

======
mathattack
Don't short sell the value of continuous learning. If I have two resumes of
people 5 years out of school, both appeared to do equal quality work, and one
spent a few years getting the online masters, that would be the resume that
sticks out.

It certainly doesn't trump the learning that comes from working difficult
projects with smart people, but it is a sign of self-improvement.

------
Hyena
Save that, as PG points out, the important question is what percentage of your
life becomes school as a result. One poor consequence of this model could be
that people spend less time working with motivated others and instead push
through cedentials.

